# Private/public land maps



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Where is the best place to get this info? ? I'm going to try the oquirhs this year and wanna make sure my bases are covered.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps...x.html?appid=99d251d463e7403fbade99484b92a413

This one is not bad.


----------

